# Garmin 655t



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Do to my adventure being lost a few weeks ago I spent the bucks and made this purchase.
I have looked and looked online and for the 650 and 655t models, the cheapest I could find was $500, today I was in Cabelas and they had an instore special for this model for $449. I grabed one and they had 2 more left. just thought I would throw this out there if anyone is looking....... now I just have to figure it out.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice price on that for sure. I paid $600. I would recommend using it quite a bit before you hit the mountain to make sure it works properly. I've got 2, and one works great, while the other is at Garmin getting exchanged for the 2nd time. They can be prone to weird battery issues and stuff. It almost killed me twice (wouldn't turn one when I REALLY needed it). Anyway, they are pretty sweet though. One thing I learned the hard way, make sure your radio is on the 5W setting. The 1/2W setting is completely worthless. I would also recommend getting the BirdsEye Imagery from Garmin. It's $30 for a year, and it allows you to download satellite imagery for certain areas. It's like Google Earth on your GPS only higher resolution.


----------

